#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  ТВ анонсы

## Леонид Ш

Сегодня по ОРТ в 00:50 будет документальный фильм "Потерянное сокровище Тибета". Понятия не имею о чем этот фильм, но посмотрю  :Smilie: 

P.S. Просьба: размещайте в этом разделе заранее, если увидите в ТВ программе какие-нибудь художественные или документальные фильмы с буддийской тематикой. А то многие не часто смотрят ТВ и заглядывают в программу.

----------


## До

Назови тред "ТВ анонсы"

----------


## Караульный

Хорошая идея. Думаю, никто не возражает?

----------

